

Ask HN: Facebook Ads price charts? - smartial_arts

Quite a few people have done some experiments on HN data, slicing and dicing it one way or another, trying to predict what's the good time to post and what is not and alike.<p>Are you aware of any mash-ups that do similar things with Facebook Ads price? I started experimenting with ads placements to drive some highly-targeted traffic to one of my online experiments, but find it quite confusing to see the bid price changing underneath me.<p>It'd be good to get at least rough idea what dynamics are like for my market segment - i.e. when are the peak and through times.<p>So, do you guys know of any tools like that, or should I just whip together a quick and dirty python/Selenium script that does the scraping?<p>Thanks!
======
DivByZero
The best way would be to have access to Facebook Ads API. That would make
everything really simple.

However keep in mind that you could only get a generail indication of the
price through time for your given target. The real CPC Facebook apply to your
ads change every minute and it's highly influenced by the quality of your ad.

The better your CTR is, the lower the CPC goes. Another factor that influence
the CPC is how wide is your target. Usually targeting a small segment is more
expensive than a broad target.

Anyhow, you can probably gather some useful data on CPC for your market from
Optimal Social: <http://www.optimalsocial.com/>

